# SWOAPE comes to Virginia?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The next GWAPA meeting we'll be December 3rd at Ghazanfar's home in Virginia. I realize it's a hike, but Matt had mentioned possibly coming down sometime for one of our meetings. A couple others may come down from NJ too so we thought this would be a good weekend to invite you.

For those of you who don't know, Ghazanfar has a 215 gallon tank built into the wall in his finished basement that is a thing of beauty to behold. I hope you guys can come down. If not then, perhaps another time.

-Aaron


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

A meeting of meetings?? I'm definitely interested...and it just so happens that I have a vacation day on the 3rd!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

As most of you know, I don't work.... 

Is this a road trip calling?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If there is enough interest we could definately make a trip to the Northern Virginia area! I'm always up for a visit. For those who might like to give it some more thought, here is a link to GWAPA's site:
http://www.gwapa.org/index.html

The events page has some directions and there is a forum also but most of it is for members. There is also a gallery page. Nice site for Erik to check out 

This is about an 8 hour trip each way so we would need to leave pretty early (3am or so) to get there in time for the meeting. We would probably need to look into some accomodations for one of the nights also. I'm not much into driving 16 hours in a single day! What is everyone's thoughts on the accomodations?

If we decide to make the trip, we could more than likely bring along some Soilmaster Select Gray. We can check into the availability of some if there is interest in more than we have.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

That sounds great!!! Hope I can make it!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

MatPat said:


> If there is enough interest we could definately make a trip to the Northern Virginia area! I'm always up for a visit. For those who might like to give it some more thought, here is a link to GWAPA's site:
> http://www.gwapa.org/index.html
> 
> The events page has some directions and there is a forum also but most of it is for members. There is also a gallery page. Nice site for Erik to check out
> ...


I could very feasably ask if we could push the time back a bit so you wouldn't have to get up at 3:00 am . Just keep me updated on interest and we'll work everything out from there.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good Aaron! I imagine most of the responses will be right here in the forum so we should both be able to keep an eye on it  

Thanks for the offer also!

So how many of us are interested in a road trip to the DC, Northern Virginia, Baltimore area? 

We could always make a side trip to Aquarium Center and some of the other stores in the area. They put our stores to shame, even the ones in the Cinci area! I think it's worth the trip just to go to Aquarium Center even though it has gone downhill according to the locals.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Count me interested! And yeah, 16 hours of travel in one day is too much... definitely crash space is needed.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

If you are coming this far That Fish Place is not that far away by comparison.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll drive 8. Who's up for the other half?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jim, I'm good for 8 hours. If we get enough people, maybe we can ech take 4 hours at the wheel. Are we planning on making this a one day trip? If we plan on stopping at That Fish Place (forgot about that one Gnatster), we may want to look into a room for the night or plan on a very long day


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

16 hours??? You folks obviously don't have radar/laser detectors!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> 16 hours??? You folks obviously don't have radar/laser detectors!


Not in Virginia they don't. There's a big fine if you get caught. Maryland has no law against them though.

*I am not publicly condoning speeding*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

It would be nice to meet you all!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've made many trips on I-70 over the years. I personally don't feel comfortable exceeding the speed limit through parts of WVA and PA due to the mountains and the amount of Tractor-Trailers on the roads, especially with my truck! Getting through the Toll Road (I-70) in PA is quite frightening with all of the construction and Jersey walls that are set up but maybe some of them are gone now. I haven't been through that way since June but I-70 between here and MD has had some sort of construction on it since the late 80's and probably even prior to that  

The last hour (or three depending on traffic) will be the worst part of the trip ](*,) I have made it from Aquarium Center to my front door in about 8 hours with the cruise set to about 10mph over the speed limit. 

So far we have 3 interested in making the trip, any others? I would prefer to make this a 2 day trip so we can get to the LFS in the area and maybe even visit with a few GWAPA members after the meeting...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Skip the toll Rd in PA. 

Used to date a girl in Columbus OH so spend many hrs between Balto and Columbus.

70E to Washington PA

79S to Morgantown WVA

68E to 70E Just south of Hagerstown MD

79 has been redone, nice road

68 is wide and nice 

No Walls!!

No Tolls!!

Just as fast if not faster then 70 thru PA


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Good advice gnat. The roads in PA are terrible anyhow. You want to talk about construction...oh man!


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Yah Yah, blast PA. At least most of pennsylvania's drivers know how to drive. The same can't be said about you Maryland crazy drivers.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've taken 68 in the past and it does work pretty well. Not as many rest stops (at least that I remember) and that can be important when traveling with a woman and child though I don't think I will have any children with me on this trip  More scenic trip also. Maybe we will take this route instead...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I've driven that section of 68 to 70 recently, very nice section of highway, no jersey barriers to make you feel like you are attacking the death star.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

scitz said:


> Yah Yah, blast PA. At least most of pennsylvania's drivers know how to drive. The same can't be said about you Maryland crazy drivers.


Good to see you back around scitz. Where've you been?

You have to admit that when you hit MD the road suddenly seems smoother.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

If by smoother you mean soccer moms, and upwardly mobile suburbanites cutting you off, making random lane changes and riding your tail.... 

Lots of work, crazy hours. I'm the Asst. Manager at a kitchen gadget store at the Gettysburg Village outlets. Far, far away from the pet retail industry. Getting off on ANY saturday this holiday season from a retail job is gonna be tough, but I want to join you down at Ghori's place for the 215 and to meet all these long distance travelers.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Any progress on arranging a trip down to visit?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt is still working it out, but it's doubtful. He and I are buying aquariums from GlassCages and December 3rd and 4th is when they will be in Columbus and Indianapolis, respectively. I'm completely out because those are the only two days that I will be able to get them with some level of convenience (2 hour drive.) It HAS to be picked up then. That, plus the week after that is finals week and 16 hours+ road trips are rather exhausting.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Erik. We're just starting to get a headcount so we know how much food and such to get. At least you are picking up your tanks in perons. I haven't heard to greatest of praises regarding glasscages shippping methods or warranties for that matter.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, their service pretty much sucks, but Oceanic's custom division is non-existent. On top of that, GC is the only manufacturer that has a 36x24x31...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've heard really good things about www.aquariumobsessed.com. Their prices are higher, but so is the quality and service.


----------

